# Dynamische Objekt anzahl erstellen



## Nighthawk2k7 (9. Feb 2007)

Hallo ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir hier in diesem Forum weiter helfen.
und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem:
Ich kann ja ein Objekt mit einem kostruktor der jeweiligen klasse erstellen, das sieht ja ca. so aus:

Paket paket1 = Paket(Parameter);
Paket paket2 = Paket(Parameter);
Paket paket3 = Paket(Parameter);
Paket paket4 = Paket(Parameter);

Wenn ich jetzt aber n Pakete erstellen will, also exakt nur soviele wie ich brauche, ohne zu wissen wie viele es werden können?
Hoffe al das ist verständlich was ich meine.
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Feb 2007)

Array oder ne Collection verwenden


```
Paket[] pakete = new Pakte[1000];
for(int i=0; i<pakete.length; i++){
  paket[i] = new Paket(parameter);
}
```

oder über ne collection


```
List<Paket> pakete = new ArrayList<Paket>();
for(int i=0; i<1000; i++){
  pakete.add(new Paket(parameter));
}
```


----------



## Nighthawk2k7 (9. Feb 2007)

Super das geht ja schnell hier mit den antworten vielen dank, das hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## pheeos (21. Feb 2007)

Und wie kann ich auf die List-Elemente zugreifen? Speziell auf deren Methoden?

Danke,

Michael


----------



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2007)

mit get ein Objekt aus der Liste holen und sofern es keine typisierte Liste ist entsprechend casten.


----------

